

Baxel.js framework, trying to keep simple - norman784
https://medium.com/@norman784/baxel-js-framework-trying-to-keep-simple-c1877cf29cc2

======
norman784
feedbacks are wellcome, also if have any doubt about ir, ill answer without
problem...

